# Fry w/ curved spine



## LovinLiveBearer (Nov 26, 2007)

I discovered today that one of my guppy fry has a curved spine. He is probably about a month or two old and is happy as can be. I know that it is not good to keep a fish with a curved spine because they can breed and pass those genetics on to their fry. But I do not have the heart to put him to sleep. I don't know what to do! Please help me! My heart is broken  He is such a happy fish.:-( :-( :-(


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Keep him in tank with all males.


----------



## LovinLiveBearer (Nov 26, 2007)

I only have one tank and "he" is still to young to actually know what sex it is. I am not sure yet.


----------

